# Boudoir - do you think women prefer female photographers?



## Kolander (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd like to know your opinions and experiences with this!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 22, 2012)

Hell yeah. Even maternity.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Based on my experience (and I haven't shot any boudoir in over twenty years).. I think that it is an individual thing. I think that a female subject might relax and be more comfortable, more quickly with a female photographer. But, if a male photographer is professional and friendly, and can quickly establish a good rapport with the subject, there is not usually an issue. Some women who are very shy might do better with a woman.. but again, it depends on the individuals.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 22, 2012)

As a male photographer, I think it is more about a comfort level for both photographer in this situation and the client. For me, First & foremost, I *never* do a boudoir or maternity w/o my wife (photographer) being present (don't need a law suit). Second, my concentration is more on the technical aspect of the image (lighting, composition, etc) rather then on the subject (my wife will concentrate on the subject and attend her needs at the moment as well as the scene trying to create). This shows our clients that I'm not there to stare at them but to do the job. And last but not least, I try to get these images done ASAP or at least have them covered during the setup - again, it provides comfort to the client and shows them that I'm not there as an observer but as a professional doing my job. 

Professionalism is universal: female can go to male GYN and feel comfortable with his knowledge and approach to her, photography isn't any different.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 22, 2012)

IgsEMT said:


> As a male photographer, I think it is more about a comfort level for both photographer in this situation and the client. For me, First & foremost, I *never* do a boudoir or maternity w/o my wife (photographer) being present (don't need a law suit). Second, my concentration is more on the technical aspect of the image (lighting, composition, etc) rather then on the subject (my wife will concentrate on the subject and attend her needs at the moment as well as the scene trying to create). This shows our clients that I'm not there to stare at them but to do the job. And last but not least, I try to get these images done ASAP or at least have them covered during the setup - again, it provides comfort to the client and shows them that I'm not there as an observer but as a professional doing my job.
> 
> Professionalism is universal: female can go to male GYN and feel comfortable with his knowledge and approach to her, photography isn't any different.



I haven't done boudoir yet, probably won't ever...but you make an excellent point about having your wife along.  I can imagine that 1 on 1 boudoir could be really awkward for both parties if there wasn't a lot of effort put into putting the client at ease.  Your point about the OB/GYN is fantastic.  I never thought about that as it relates to photography!


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 22, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> IgsEMT said:
> 
> 
> > As a male photographer, I think it is more about a comfort level for both photographer in this situation and the client. For me, First & foremost, I *never* do a boudoir or maternity w/o my wife (photographer) being present (don't need a law suit). Second, my concentration is more on the technical aspect of the image (lighting, composition, etc) rather then on the subject (my wife will concentrate on the subject and attend her needs at the moment as well as the scene trying to create). This shows our clients that I'm not there to stare at them but to do the job. And last but not least, I try to get these images done ASAP or at least have them covered during the setup - again, it provides comfort to the client and shows them that I'm not there as an observer but as a professional doing my job.
> ...



Friend of mine says that photography, just like other businesses (Locksmiths, contractors, etc) should be licensed and regulated. Although it wouldn't necessarily eliminate all of the BS that exists in photography business today, it would at least put some sort of _standard_ of professional conduct onto photographer.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 22, 2012)

I did my own. Outside that, I would have a female shoot me.
 The GYN/OB relation doesn't work for me, since both are doctors, with a clear clinical  intent, and the other is a photographer, who is taking images of a sexual nature. Very different IMO.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 22, 2012)

Physician (let's talk males) provides medical care as a knowledgeable professional oh his field. He, makes sure that the care/service is done w/in his scope of practice. That service might be a vaginal exam, clinical breast exam, digital rectal exam etc etc - all of which are w/in scope of practice of OB/GYN and are expected by the female patient if such exams are indicated. I'd feel a bit awkward going to dermatologist who would want to do a endoscopy on my _just because; _I'd feel equally uncomfortable going to my podiatrist and have him act as a dentist. 
Photographer, who is hired for maternity and/or boudoir session is  hired to provide service: discuss w/ the client what she would like,  setup a scene, introduce model to the scene, setup the lighting, etc etc  etc. He provides the service that he is hired to do w/in his scope of  practice.
I am by trade wedding/event photographer (and blessed to be working with number of other studios in my area). I wouldn't even think of shooting maternity/boudoir/kids if my wife wasn't part of it: #1 its a liability for me to work w/ a female 1-on-1. I don't even meet with female clients 1-on-1 as an initial meeting: again its liability and we want our clients to not just know b/c they read on our website that we are husband/wife team but to actually see that IT IS THE CASE. #2 when I see a pregnant female I see a pregnant "bride" with *bride* being the optimal word; the vision that my wife has is different, she sees a pregnant female, understand her needs more: b/n the two of us (her vision of what image is) and my technical knowledge we provide final image that client wanted in the first place. But at the end of the day, clients don't see us as male photographer, female photographer, we are viewed as professionals who do the job that we are hired to do (the only reason why I know that is most of our clients are referrals, we keep in touch with everyone and we do get feedback).
There's no question about the fact that there are physicians who violate trust of the patients' as well as violate the patients them selves. There's no question that there are photographers who do the same. All of this is very unfortunate truth of the world we live in. As one of my professors says "Stay in role you're are playing: if you're a student, act as a student, if you're a lawyer act like one".


----------



## IByte (Jan 22, 2012)

IgsEMT said:


> There's no question about the fact that there are physicians who vioone big class of violate trust of the patients' as well as violate the patients them selves. There's no question that there are photographers who do the same. All of this is very unfortunate truth of the world we live in. As one of my professors says "Stay in role you're are playing: if you're a student, act as a student, if you're a lawyer act like one".


 I only wish my computer science professor acted like a professor lol, but then again we are all a big class of nerds.  Sorry for getting off topic but your quote hit the nail on the head.  I think regardless of your gender, if you are reputable, and show your portfolio, the photographer's gender shouldn't really be an issue.  They are going to try to make thier subject feel comfortable as possible, and possibly better experience for everyone.  I remember having a nude model posing for us during our art class, yeah she was cute, but in general people were concentrating on their work.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 22, 2012)

IByte said:


> IgsEMT said:
> 
> 
> > There's no question about the fact that there are physicians who vioone big class of violate trust of the patients' as well as violate the patients them selves. There's no question that there are photographers who do the same. All of this is very unfortunate truth of the world we live in. As one of my professors says "Stay in role you're are playing: if you're a student, act as a student, if you're a lawyer act like one".
> ...



This prof I'm referring to is a super nerd him self. 6 master degrees and he's an active Lawyer - all that while teaching in Nursing school. "Stay in Role"


----------



## shortpants (Jan 22, 2012)

I've asked friends this and most would prefer a female. I'm split, I would probably be more comfortable with a female but I would pick someone based on their previous work first.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Based on my experience (and I haven't shot any boudoir in over twenty years).. I think that it is an individual thing. I think that a female subject might relax and be more comfortable, more quickly with a female photographer. But, if a male photographer is professional and friendly, and can quickly establish a good rapport with the subject, there is not usually an issue. Some women who are very shy might do better with a woman.. but again, it depends on the individuals.



I agree that it depends on the individual... but for me personally, I would never use a male photographer, and I *have* considered getting boudoir images done. (I just didn't do it because I'm not a cheapskate and I'm not going to try to talk someone's price down and it turned out the year I wanted to do it, we ran into some financial issues.)  When I was looking around for a photographer I only considered female photographers.

It's NOT that I don't think that guys can do a beautiful job... but I, myself, Emily Rose, is very uncomfortable with the idea of posing like that in my underwear in front of a man who isn't my husband, no matter HOW professional they are.

Just the way I'm wired.



IgsEMT said:


> Professionalism is universal: female can go to male GYN and feel comfortable with his knowledge and approach to her, photography isn't any different.



True again... plenty girls go to a male gyno... but once again that's something I, as an individual, refuse to do.  I've canceled appointments before when I forgot to ask if the Dr. was male or female and I later found out I was set up with a guy.

So yeah... it really just comes down to the individual.

HOWEVER... I'm part of an all-women's, non-photography forum... Out of curiosity, I'm going post this question there and I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 22, 2012)

The key is to make them feel relaxed. The first thing is to create a relaxed environment so put one some soft music, a lot of women like Barry Manilow... Next, since she won't be wearing much in the way of clothing you want to take your pants off, to put you on more equal footing. After that it should be smooth sailing.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm gay, and I always use it to my advantage when assisting on boudoir shots. Most females love being styled by the gays.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jan 22, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> ...a lot of women like Barry Manilow.




HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Who are shooting boudoir photos of? Carole Brady?


Trust me, if a straight man plays Barry Manilow for a boudoir session, they get an automatic 10 points for cheese factor.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll do yours when you come to Denver Emily!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay!  So far...

28 girls voted for "I would prefer a female photographer"

1 girl voted for "I would prefer a male photographer"

3 girls voted for "Either would be fine"

Here's what some of the girls had to say so far:

*"I would say female as male shoots like to overly sexualised where as a female shoot can do it classy and elegant whilst still being provocative!"

"I voted female. I haven't really seriously considered having this done, but my best friend did and seemed really comfortable with the woman who took them. 

Also, my DH isn't the jealous type, but I think that he might be uncomfortable with the idea of a man doing this type of shoot for me, or might feel a little bit betrayed if I did them as a surprise and he found out a man had done the pics. I know that a good photographer would be a professional and would not cross any lines, but he might not like knowing that another man has seen me with so little clothing (and I'm not sure that I would like that either). That is just my thought. 

ETA: I have been to male gynos before. So I guess my response might not really be fair, but I still have the same opinion. Maybe it's because the purpose of the photo shoot is to make you look sexy and beautiful, while I see a dr as very sterile and not looking at me in the same way as a photographer would. I would want a photographer to be very visual and focused on my features. I don't know if I'm making sense but I tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

"I have done two boudoir shoots, both with a female. Personally, I feel more comfortable showcasing my flaws to a fellow woman than a man. I just feel like it's one of those 'Oh, you understand my hatred for my stretch marks in my thighs" haha. Also, I know my husband would not be comfortable with me being all "sexy" in a thong in front of another male. 

I would not be totally opposed to a gay man however lol. 

Now, none of this means that a female is BETTER at taking these types of shots. I think a good photographer is a good photographer, regardless of gender. However, unless I became some sort of model who does this sort of thing for work, I would choose a woman every time for any future shoots I do. "


"A woman. My photog was a woman and she was fantastic. She completely understood the look I was going for and she made me sooo comfortable. She made it a lot of fun. And when I ran out of ideas for poses, she was able suggest some and show me how to pose...whether it was booty out, bent leg, toe point, etc. I don't think a man would have been able get in there and *really* show me how to pose. Since my photog had extensive experience in boudoir/pin-up, not only did she know what looked good or were classic period poses, she knew what men liked to see. Plus....I was far more comfortable with her getting an "up skirt" shot, then I ever would have been with a man. 

She also gave out a goody bag of make-up at the end of the shoot. It was a nice surprise. I don't see a man doing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


"I put female, but it has little to do with my personal comfort level. I have always been able to separate myself from the situation if I understand the professional nature of the one looking at me. For instance, three weeks ago, I whipped my shirt off for my PCP without a second thought. I was halfway through taking it off before he suggested that I put on a gown while he stepped out of the room. 

I chose female because I think my husband would be more comfortable with that. I have done a boudoir shoot before. My SIL, who has photography degree, took the pictures and edited them for me. They were awesome, and I would love to do it again some day. However, as soon as his initial shock and awe wore off, DH asked who took them. I just think that it would make him feel uncomfortable if it had been a man."*


I only copy/pasted the responses that gave me permission to.. but as a whole the girls that voted "either way" compared it to their gyno saying that it doesn't matter to them whether that's a man or a woman either.

Some of the other girls that voted for female only specifically mentioned that even if the male photographer was SUPER professional... and they don't doubt that there aren't plenty... they STILL wouldn't do a boudoir shoot with them because *they* would still be uncomfortable... or their husbands would be uncomfortable with the idea.

A lot of the girls that want female photogs only mentioned that they feel a female would understand their insecurities a little better, since she too, is a female, and probably has the same insecurities, or at least did at one time.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 22, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I'll do yours when you come to Denver Emily!



As long as you don't mind my husband standing in the corner with his .45... because that's the only way he'd let me pose for a guy in my skivvies.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 22, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do yours when you come to Denver Emily!
> ...



LOL, YES!  Speaking as a husband and .40 owner, two thumbs up for that scenario.  How's that for pressure, Mr. Photog?  bahaha


----------



## e.rose (Jan 22, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...


----------



## e.rose (Jan 22, 2012)

The vote is now:

32 girls voted for "I would prefer a female photographer"

1 girl voted for "I would prefer a male photographer"

3 girls voted for "Either would be fine"

With a new quote permission:

*



			I would say female as male shoots like to overly sexualised where as a female shoot can do it classy and elegant whilst still being provocative!
		
Click to expand...

"I would agree with this. Since I'm working so hard to lose my extra weight, I've decided when I hit my goal weight, I'm going to get boudoir photos done. 

I've looked at some places in OKC and the ones done by males seem very almost trashy. While the ones done by females seem more elegant and beautiful.

So, from what I've been looking at, I would say female."*


----------



## paigew (Jan 22, 2012)

I would say female too.  I think it is weird to do all those sexy poses for a man other than your partner. I could possibly do a gay man, but female would be top choice.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 22, 2012)

What if the female photographer is a lesbian? How would that be any different then a straight male photographer?

Or what if the male photographer is gay? Would that make a difference?

I've had boudoir photos done by a male. In fact, the only photographer in my small town that does boudoir photos is a male. I, honestly don't see what the difference is. As long as the photographer is professional and their work is good then I don't think sex should really matter. 

But, if your uncomfortable with the photographer (male or female) then you should obviously find one better suited to you.


----------



## johnnyfreud786 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think that Its not mandatory for a boudoir photographer to shoot woman in privates. I know if a photographer is well known person than woman wont hesitate for photo shoot. I will say that boudoir photography is totally professional and I havent heard a single case in which photographer assault their models.
boudoir photography


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2012)

Women who only "talk" about having boudoir photos done....hmmm...I think a lot of them have issues with their own body image and or sexuality...


----------



## e.rose (Jan 23, 2012)

johnnyfreud786 said:


> I haven&#8217;t heard a single case in which photographer assault their models.



Then you're living under a rock, because it's happened.    Maybe not ALL the time, but it's happened.

I was reading about a local photographer just earlier today who has models coming out stating that the male photographer they worked with, made advances on them during a nude shoot, and the models cut the shoot short and got the hell outta dodge.

It happens.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 23, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> Then you're living under a rock, because it's happened.    Maybe not ALL the time, but it's happened.
> 
> I was reading about a local photographer just earlier today who has models coming out stating that the male photographer they worked with, made advances on them during a nude shoot, and the models cut the shoot short and got the hell outta dodge.
> 
> It happens.



I was gonna say thats pretty much impossible to say its never happened.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 23, 2012)

I know there's plenty of women that would do the photo-shoot with either or. I think the percent vary a lot from city to city.


----------



## Kolander (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you so much, and special thanks to Emily! It's been a huge help, now I know it will be a waste of time (and money) for me  :meh:


PS: "I know there's plenty of women that would do the photo-shoot with  either or. I think the percent vary a lot from city to city" Hey, that's a new light!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 23, 2012)

Kolander said:


> Thank you so much, and special thanks to Emily! It's been a huge help, now I know it will be a waste of time (and money) for me  :meh:
> 
> 
> PS: "I know there's plenty of women that would do the photo-shoot with  either or. I think the percent vary a lot from city to city" Hey, that's a new light!



I don't think it'd be a waste of time or money at all.

Sure a large percentage of the girls on *that forum* say they would only shoot with a female boudoir photographer, but I know a lot of girls who have shot with males in their underwear or less. 

As long as you aren't depending on boudoir shoots as your *sole income* photographically speaking *right away*... I think you'll be fine.  And as word passes, the more boudoir shoots you do, the more their friends will tell their friends how comfortable they were with you (provided you gave them a good experience) and the more clients you'll get.

Just because some of us prefer to shoot with a female in that situation, doesn't mean we ALL do.  

There were a few more girls that chimed in saying that they wouldn't care either way... and one more girl said they'd prefer a male because "guys know what guys like".

I haven't updated the most recent numbers, but off the top of my head, those were the last few posts I saw... girls talking about not caring either way... or specifically wanting a guy... Let me go look.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 23, 2012)

Newest Numbers:

36 Female
3 Male
6 Either

And the newest response that I'm allowed to share:

*"I guess it would depend on the photographer's work, and how well we get along when we meet. So I guess my answer is either, just depends on how we get along."*


But seriously... dudes shoot nudes and boudoir stuff all the time... and somehow the REST of them are getting by   So I really think that if you're work is good and your personality is cool and reassuring, you'll find clients who like working with you


----------



## Kolander (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you again, Emily! 

Well, I'll consider it -hope my assistant never tell me: "Listen, that raging husband with a gun in the corner is waiting for you, isn't he?"


----------



## e.rose (Jan 23, 2012)

Kolander said:


> Thank you again, Emily!
> 
> Well, I'll consider it -hope my assistant never tell me: "Listen, that raging husband with a gun in the corner is waiting for you, isn't he?"





I would hope any client would know better than to choose to shoot with a male photographer if her husband's stipulation is that he should be standing in the corner with a gun.  :lmao:  I think those are clients you can *afford* not to work with!


----------



## Kolander (Jan 27, 2012)

e.rose said:


> *..."She also gave out a goody bag of make-up at the end of the shoot. It was a nice surprise. I don't see a man doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Who could imagine.


----------



## Angelca (Apr 20, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Just because some of us prefer to shoot sexy boudoir with female photographers, doesn't mean all like. Many women said they'd have a preference a male because guys know what guys like.[/FONT]


----------

